# الجزء2 للمتحف القبطى



## فراشة مسيحية (14 يونيو 2007)

الجزء2 للمتحف القبطى​ 

ختم دائري بصورة للمسيح​ 





 


ختم حجري مستدير يحمل صورة للمسيح؛ بهالة من نور حول رأسه، تتكون من حلقات مزدوجة. وصور الوجه تفصيليا؛ بالعينين والأنف والشعر واللحية، كما تظهر الثياب واضحة. ​ 
وهناك ورقتا كرمة حول صورة المسيح، بما يرمز إلى كرمة عنب؛ حيث لقب المسيح نفسه بلقب: "إنما أنا كرمة وأنتم الأغصان ..." - يوحنا 15 : 5. ​ 
وكان الختم يستخدم في الكنيسة لختم الأشياء ومنحها البركة.​ 

الأبعاد​ 
القطر ٦.٥ سم 
الارتفاع ٣.٤ سم ​ 


ختم قبطي نصف دائرى على شكل هلال​ 




 


ختم نصف دائري على شكل هلال من المعدن، عليه كلمة قبطية مكونة من سبعة حروف بالبارز والكلمة هي (آجيوس) والكلمة تعني (قدوس) وهي صفة من صفات الله، حيث أن الله كامل القداسة. ​ 
ونلاحظ أن حول الكلمة يوجد إطار بالبارز، والختم له يد على شكل حلقة مفرغة يلتصق بها كرة وذلك لإحكام استخدامه أثناء عملية الختم. ​ 
وهذا الختم قد يستخدم في الكنيسة وذلك لذكر كلمة الله وصفاته على جميع أجزاء الكنيسة ومحتوياتها لمباركتهم جميعاً.​ 

الأبعاد​ 
الطول ٦.٥ سم ​ 
رداء كهنوتي أبيض من الكتان​ 




 


رداء (جلباب) كهنوتي (تونية) أبيض من الكتان، ذو أشرطة مزركشة بزخارف نباتية ودوائر من الصوف والكتان مزينة بأشكال نباتية وهندسية؛ باللون البني. ويسمى هذا الرداء الكهنوتي (التونية) في اللغة القبطية "ستيكاريون"؛ وهي كلمة تعني "رداء أبيض". ​ 
هو رداء عريض؛ كرمز لما يتحلى به الكاهن من الرفق والصبر. وهو أيضا طويل، فيغطي الجسد كله ويخفي العيوب. وهو نوع من رداء يسوع المسيح الذي ألقى عليه الرومان القرعة؛ متى: الإصحاح 27 (35). ​ 
يشير الرداء أيضا إلى حلة المجد النورانية. من أجل ذلك، فإن الكاهن حين يهم بارتدائه؛ يردد: "الرب قد ملك، لبس الجلال، لبس القوة"؛سفر المزامير: المزمور 93 (1).​ 

الأبعاد​ 
العرض ٩٨ سم 
الطول ١٢٠ سم ​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الجزء2 للمتحف القبطى*


قطعة عظم عليها نقش للسيد المسيح








​قطعة من العاج، مربعة الشكل تقريبا، حفرت (نحتت) فيها صورة للسيد المسيح؛ وهو يبارك بيده اليمنى ويمسك بكتاب في يده اليسرى. 

توجد فوق رأسه هالة (إكليل) من ورق نبات الغار. ونقشت على هذا التاج من الغار الحروف القبطية: (O.W.N)، وعلى الجانب الأيسر دون بالقبطية: "يسوع المسيح".


الأبعاد

العرض ٧ سم 
الطول ٨ سم ​
كتاب الأناجيل الأربعة (البشائر الأربع)​







​كتاب يضم الأناجيل الأربعة (البشائر الأربع) في عمودين، مع دلال "قطمارس" مواسم السنة القبطية، هذا الكتاب دون باللغة العربية. ويحتوي الكتاب على 258 صفحة؛ بواقع 15 سطرا في كل صفحة، ومجلد بغلاف من ورق سميك صلب. 

يبدأ الكتاب على سطح عمل ملون، وتدون عناوين الموضوعات بالحبر الأحمر؛ وأرقام الصفحات بالقبطي. والدلال "القطمارس" مضفر ومزخرف بالحبر الأحمر، وتحتوي كل ورقة على عدد 402 شارة بيان بتاريخ المخطوط واسم مدونه. 

تأتي شارة البيان أو الكلفون: "وكلمة كلفون تعنى ديباجه تكتب في أول أو وسط أو نهاية المخطوط "؛ إما في بداية الكتاب أو منتصفه أو نهايته وتحتوي على اسم الكاتب، والمهتم، والمانح (المتبرع) والوقف الذي وجه إليه التبرع وعام التدوين.


الأبعاد

العرض ١٥ سم 
الطول ٢٢.٥ سم 

منقووووووووووووووول 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://avamakarious.110mb.com/vb/showthread.php?t=183

​


----------



## sunny man (1 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الجزء2 للمتحف القبطى*

موضوع رائع يا فراشة


----------



## K A T Y (2 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الجزء2 للمتحف القبطى*

_*شكرا ليكي يا فراشة علي المجهود ده والموضوع الرائع*_

_*الرب يبارك حياتك ويحافظ عليكي*_​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الجزء2 للمتحف القبطى*



sunny man قال:


> موضوع رائع يا فراشة


 
شكرآ صنى على الرد

الرب يباركك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الجزء2 للمتحف القبطى*



K A T Y قال:


> _*شكرا ليكي يا فراشة علي المجهود ده والموضوع الرائع*_​
> 
> 
> _*الرب يبارك حياتك ويحافظ عليكي*_​


 
شكرآ حبيبتى كاتى على ردك الجميل دا

ربنا يبارك حياتك و يعوضك


----------



## montcarlo (20 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الجزء2 للمتحف القبطى*



​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (20 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الجزء2 للمتحف القبطى*

*شكرا لتعبك يا فراشة​*:yaka: :yaka:​


----------



## coptic (20 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الجزء2 للمتحف القبطى*

شكراً يا فراشة 
الرب يبارك مجهودك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (20 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الجزء2 للمتحف القبطى*



montcarlo قال:


> ​


 
*U . W*

:t23:​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (20 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الجزء2 للمتحف القبطى*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> *شكرا لتعبك يا فراشة​*
> 
> :yaka: :yaka:​


 
ميرسى يا يوحنا 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




الرب يباركك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (20 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الجزء2 للمتحف القبطى*



coptic قال:


> شكراً يا فراشة
> الرب يبارك مجهودك


 
شكرآ كوبتك 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




الرب يباركك


----------

